# Program is blocked out in your are bug?



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

On the 721 unit channel 495 is always saying that it is blocked out in my area when I am supposed to be getting it and it is coming in on the other receivers, what is going wrong? How can I fix this? I talked to Dish more than once and they told me to wait 24 hours and it still would not come up. 

Anybody else having this issue? What can I do to solve this problem? They even tried a rehit and that would not work either.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If I remember correctly there arer parts of WV where the porn channels are blocked. It all goes by zipcodes. 

If your zipcode is one of the blocked areas you may not get it (allthough the softer core porn may be available)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Nope, there are no parts of WV blocked and the other receivers get them and Dish Network gave me the list of cities/states that are blocked and none of them are blocked with that channel but with the other channel 496 and also they said that it should not be blocked. Others also purchase them without a problem.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Fox SportsSouth was blocked the first couple days I had my 721. It wasn't blocked on my 501, though. After a while it showed up on it's own.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How long did it take for it to show up?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

I had this problem. I asked Dish to double check my zip code and remove the channel and then add it back again and it seemed to fix the problem.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm not sure, Jacob. I only watch Fox SportSouth once a week for the Wednesday Braves telecast. I think it was a couple of days but might have been anywhere between one and four days.


----------

